# Election issues



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I suppose it's a given that most people on this forum are concerned about the position of the candidates on the Second Amendment. Maybe some of us are one-issue voters on that, maybe some are not. I was curious to see what other issues are *most* important to HGF members. The poll is multiple choice and obviously not all-inclusive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Since I am the frist to vote I'll list mine here.
1.Illegal immigration
2.Gun Control
3.Iraq
4.Economy
5.Terroism
That's the they way I feel about them in order.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ya' need an "ALL of the above". Maybe just a poll on priorities. I don't think we should NOT be concerned about any of those issues!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

+1 Charlie :smt023
All of the above

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Points taken, gentlemen. Maybe I should rephrase and say which are non-negotiable to you? I mean, would you forgive a position on, say, environmentalism to get a position you liked on immigration?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Terrorism, Invasion by million man/woman armies (Illegal Immigration) and Iraq all fall under National security. These items are not negotiable unless negotiated in favor of the USA. :snipe:

2. Gun Control is negotiable in the direction of reduced control of the normal citizen. There are sufficient laws if enforced to cover thief's and other nastiness. :smt070

3. The environment is ever changing and we can do little to prevent it except shut down Gore's private flights or kill a few 100,000,000 people. The warming trend began 12,000 to 15,000 years back. :numbchuck:

4. The economy and trade issues go hand in glove. In my opinion NAFTA's long term effect will help destroy our economy. Also China is about to eat our lunch in a big way.:smt076

5. Taxes are high enough but I wish I owed more cause it would mean I had more. :anim_lol:

6. Health Care: Perhaps we could help the environment if we reduced it for all except my family. (Political approach) :mrgreen:

7. Current Crop of Polititions: Most are self serving, ultra egotistic, s'heads that have no intention of "Serving the Public". Of course there are many of those types in other fields of endeavor also. :smt076

Not a pretty picture is it.

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I look to find those who will work to decrease the over reach of the gov't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

My "hot button" issues are:

1. Gun Control-nonnegotiable
2. Terrorism and Illegal Imigration-One is a subset of the other
3. Taxes-I can't afford any more

I'll also add one:
Social Security- I'm a year and a half away and without it as a part of my retirement income I'm back working.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My hot button issues are

1. Internet polls
2. Multiple choice questions
3. Typing on the keyboard.

:smt082:smt082:smt082


On a side note - this poll is really interesting. Good job posting it Mike! Seriously! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a very good reason for placing Border Control (Immigration, legal or invasion) at the top of the list

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,312901,00.html :snipe:

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

TOF said:


> 1.
> 
> 4. The economy and trade issues go hand in glove. In my opinion NAFTA's long term effect will help destroy our economy. Also China is about to eat our lunch in a big way.:smt076
> 
> ...


#4 just about sums it ALL up TOF... Both sentences.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't compromise my beliefs. I know I'm right and the other who disagree with me are wrong. Black and white.

That's why I'd make a lousy politician.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I don't compromise my beliefs. I know I'm right and the other who disagree with me are wrong. Black and white.


Nicholaus Copernicus had to deal with the same thing... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

My hot topics are:

1. Taxes
2. Economy
3. Gun Control
4. Terrorism
5. Health Care

Not in that particular order.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted.

Two of my choices where among the lowest picked.

I really don't see "Gun Control" as being a huge issue. I don't think the President could do much about it even if he/she were TOTALLY against guns. It would take a Supreme Court ruling to overturn the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fred40 said:


> I really don't see "Gun Control" as being a huge issue. I don't think the President could do much about it even if he/she were TOTALLY against guns. It would take a Supreme Court ruling to overturn the 2nd amendment.


The President can issue executive orders banning imports of some (or all) guns under the "sporting purposes" clause of GCA '68. This is what (Republican) President George HW Bush did in 1989.

An anti-gun president can sign bills from an anti-gun Congress. This is what President Clinton did in 1994 with the AWB. A pro-gun president can veto such a bill.

The Second Amendment has been slowly chipped away without the Supreme Court doing much but deciding individual cases, or deciding not to hear cases. The residents of Washington, DC, for example, have essentially had their 2A rights stripped without the Supreme Court lifting a finger. Anyway, the SC doesn't overturn Amendments. All they do is look at laws and compare them to the Constitution. The states have to ratify changes to the Constitution.

But, speaking of the Supreme Court, it is the president who appoints justices (with the "advice and consent" of the Senate). If you want a pro-gun Supreme Court, it would seem that you'd vote for a pro-gun president.


----------

